# AOKP - Consensus- #1



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

I like most here have been flashing ICS ROMs like crazy as of late, and the whole point of this thread is to SAVE people time and frustration.

Don't waste time flashing anything other than AOKP builds if you want ICS on your still living DX. There is no advantage whatsoever to use any other ICS ROM "for our Droid X phones".

If you must have full functionality, then use CM74DX which is GB based.

If you want MIUI, use Wiz's GB version because MIUI ICS is a bit far out yet to be used as a daily driver.

Just trying to save my fellow DX lovers some time and frustration.

Mod please move my thread to General sub forum. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theophile (Mar 23, 2012)

What's the advantage of AOKP versus Gummy 1.x?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

theophile said:


> What's the advantage of AOKP versus Gummy 1.x?


AOKP has a ton of customization built I like soft keys that can be customized as application shortcuts. Change the look and feel of the statusbar and notifications. Customizable toggles and styles.

IMO I have tried CM9, Gummy and AOKP, and I have stayed with AOKP!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Consensus of one person's oppinion?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a little biased since I'm on the Gummy team but I disagree. Its up to the individual because not everyone likes the same things. Yes, aokp has more things that can be changed but to me there is too much.

And as for GB roms, I disliked MIUI and always ran either straight aosp or cm7 with a set of tweaks I put together.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> I'm a little biased since I'm on the Gummy team but I disagree. Its up to the individual because not everyone likes the same things. Yes, aokp has more things that can be changed but to me there is too much.
> 
> And as for GB roms, I disliked MIUI and always ran either straight aosp or cm7 with a set of tweaks I put together.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


+1 When I installed Gummy, it was more stable then AOKP. Yes AOKP has more customization, but far as stability, Go with Gummy.

Every ICS Rom for DX has the same handicap.

People are going to flash a new Rom regardless of somebody telling them to or not.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> +1 When I installed Gummy, it was more stable then AOKP. Yes AOKP has more customization, but far as stability, Go with Gummy.
> 
> Every ICS Rom for DX has the same handicap.
> 
> ...


What AOKP ROM did you use? I'm curious because there are no stability issues with AOKP. Read the threads for yourself. I don't see ppl complaining of instability.

x13, your comment about being too many customization doesn't make sense. There is such thing as too little but not too many.

No one forces users to implement customizations they don't want to LOL. On the other end, it is a pitty not having customizations you want.

People don't even realize what their phone is capable of and going through AOKP's customizations is like Christmas in a way lol

AOKP blows away Gummy and laughingly CM9. I'm talking every area except x13 not being able to figure out MMS in his AOKP. AOKO b32 FLIES!! Try it for yourself. Finally an ICS ROM without LAG!

Masterchubgs b28 screams too!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> What AOKP ROM did you use? I'm curious because there are no stability issues with AOKP. Read the threads for yourself. I don't see ppl complaining of instability.
> 
> x13, your comment about being too many customization doesn't make sense. There is such thing as too little but not too many.
> 
> ...


The AOKP status bar pull down mods are a prime example of too many customizations. You don't have to use them all no but at the same time their bloat is taking the place of more conservative mods you find on other roms.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


Pay attention. I asked for it to be moved in the OP after I realized it was wrong forum. Thanks bubby

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iphonekillerjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

I use MIUI ICS as my daily driver without any issues. Maybe you can elaborate as to why you think this ROM is a bit far out


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> Pay attention. I asked for it to be moved in the OP after I realized it was wrong forum. Thanks bubby
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


No problem. For future reference just use the report button.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

iphonekillerjoe said:


> I use MIUI ICS as my daily driver without any issues. Maybe you can elaborate as to why you think this ROM is a bit far out


The sluggishness is unbearable for me. Opening a picture takes forever. Keyboard is oddly sluggish too. Just disabling an app with auto starts takes 15 seconds. On any other ROM, it takes 3-4.

The scrolling lags too.

And did I mention the stock theme is not my liking. He needs to get the performance or rather grotesque lack thereof fixed and the theming capabilities fixed. After which point, it may be worth another whirl.

I used every MIUI ICS build to date too btw. I'm rooting for him to get it working before I switch phones

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Being beligerent and condescending is not the way to go about making roms better.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> What AOKP ROM did you use? I'm curious because there are no stability issues with AOKP. Read the threads for yourself. I don't see ppl complaining of instability.
> 
> x13, your comment about being too many customization doesn't make sense. There is such thing as too little but not too many.
> 
> ...


I had used Build 31 as soon as it came out. I love the nav bar customization, especially far as the adding apps instead of just buttons that I don't need with the physical buttons. I felt that my battery didn't last as long and I had a battery jump and this is a brand new battery. I did not have any battery jumps on Gummy or CM7GB.

And far as stability, I am meaning the same thing you mean far as no lag in AOKP. I feel that Gummy is very smooth all around compared to AOKP. I also like the toggles in Gummy/CM9 then I do AOKP. I have read the threads like you mentioned. I do keep up with the threads very much on all the ICS and CM7 roms for DX. I will check up on MIUI(not my cup of tea though).

I understand you prefer AOKP then Gummy or any other ICS rom, that's your choice, but to go out of your way to create a thread to tell everyone to stay away from all other ICS roms? Seems a little harsh. You might as well keep that kind of talk in the thread itself and let the user decide which they prefer. I am on CM7GB, because of stability and everything just works. I used be on Bugless Beast on OG Droid, but I know CM was also a great rom too. We have choices, that's what makes Android great.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> I had used Build 31 as soon as it came out. I love the nav bar customization, especially far as the adding apps instead of just buttons that I don't need with the physical buttons. I felt that my battery didn't last as long and I had a battery jump and this is a brand new battery. I did not have any battery jumps on Gummy or CM7GB.
> 
> And far as stability, I am meaning the same thing you mean far as no lag in AOKP. I feel that Gummy is very smooth all around compared to AOKP. I also like the toggles in Gummy/CM9 then I do AOKP. I have read the threads like you mentioned. I do keep up with the threads very much on all the ICS and CM7 roms for DX. I will check up on MIUI(not my cup of tea though).
> 
> I understand you prefer AOKP then Gummy or any other ICS rom, that's your choice, but to go out of your way to create a thread to tell everyone to stay away from all other ICS roms? Seems a little harsh. You might as well keep that kind of talk in the thread itself and let the user decide which they prefer. I am on CM7GB, because of stability and everything just works. I used be on Bugless Beast on OG Droid, but I know CM was also a great rom too. We have choices, that's what makes Android great.


More mature than I think I would have been, well put.

As far as I can tell, AOKP is not as stable as Gummy. Gummy just flies, and is smooth out of the gate. Little to no customization is needed (besides widgets/launcher/etc) I never had any lagginess in Gummy, period. Browser, keyboard anything. And that was at 800 clock using the Gummy Settings. AOKP does have plenty more customization, I'll give you that, but the scrolling is laggy, especially in the browser, and keyboard is slower too. And yeah, I did try it with both multi-touch and without. It just is.

We all have preference, however it is not necessary to come outright bashing other ROMs. MIUI v4 I found nearly as smooth as Gummy. Absolutely zero lag, besides a hitch every once in a great while. And performance was great, almost level with Gummy (which has provided me the best performance so far, and definitely smoother than AOKP)

We all use our phones differently. My experience does not equal your experience, and vice versa. While it is fine to share your opinions, it is not fine to outright bash other ROMs. With the DX fairly quickly approaching its EOL (its been EOL as far as VZW cares for months) the more devs we can keep around the better.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Funny thing is the title implies there's a consensus but the thread proves there's not one.

Anyway aside from that OP I think you'll find people more receptive to your opinion if you include quantitative data with your assertions. I'd love to see a detailed write up with stats, benchmarks and other things comparing the different roms along with your conclusions.

Sent from my CM9 Droid X


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

I wasn't serious. I am just happy about AOKP and how knife through margarine smooth it is yeah know. So smooth you got to feel it yeah before you can believe it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mandiw777 (Oct 10, 2011)

I for one love the variety of the newer roms they ALL have something to contribute to the development of the X. For awhile there when the whole DXC/Ace thing was going on there were no new roms and I thought the X was dead, so I am very thankful for every rom that is developed for our phones.


----------



## iluvamk (Jul 23, 2011)

Regardless of which ROM u prefer (personally I'm running AOKP with bootmenu and BoostedASS V2), SERIOUS props need to be given to ALL the developers who are keeping the DX alive forever. THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zEnethSTORM (Mar 17, 2012)

AOKP > Gummy imo. I like the pull-down toggles/customization and mainly because AOKP has the function to change music tracks via volume button. =)


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Any ROM that doesn't have a fully working camera, non-100% functional call/text functions & incredibly terrible battery life (impo) is not a daily driver...just sayin'. Would love to be able to run ICS at 100% but that is just not gonna happen (at least on my phone







).


----------



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

AOKP's good, & Gummy's good as well - it comes down to preference of features. People need to stop pitting the two against each other under the guise of "Boy do I like AOKP" threads/comments

It's fantastic that AOKP blows your mind so much but this is a public forum, haha. Opine, or enjoy your damn ROM quietly.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

innesness said:


> AOKP's good, & Gummy's good as well - it comes down to preference of features. People need to stop pitting the two against each other under the guise of "Boy do I like AOKP" threads/comments
> 
> It's fantastic that AOKP blows your mind so much but this is a public forum, haha. Opine, or enjoy your damn ROM quietly.


Do tell. I agree 10o%

This stuff needs to be a personnel thang.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

